# Et Windows Sous Macbook ?



## david.g (7 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,
je voudrais savoir un peu comment fonctionne "windows" sous le macbook, car je n'en ai aucune idée...!! 

déjà pour y accèder, comment faut-il faire ? faut-il rebooter ?
est-il façile de l'installer? et où trouve t-on le cd d'installation? (celui d'un pc ? )
fonctionne t-il parfaitement ?
peut-on installer des jeux? (du type Countet Strike, Pro Evolution Soccer 5, Sims...)

serait-il possible d'avoir des screenshots si ce n'est pas trop demander...?lol :rose: 

merci

david


----------



## iBapt (7 Juillet 2006)

Je connais 2 mani&#232;res d'utiliser Windows sous Mac:

- Boot Camp : http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/

- Parallels : http://www.parallels.com/en/products/desktop/


Dans tous les cas, il faut posseder une licence Windows Xp (pas de version oem)

Sinon fait des recherches sur le forum, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur.

...mais j'ai une pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour parallels.


----------



## david.g (7 Juillet 2006)

si je ne me trompe pas, "parallels" est une sorte de "virtual PC"...

mais c'est dommage qu'il faille acheter un windows (près de 260 pour le familliale, j'ai trouvé ça sur le net...)

cher les parties de jeux video.........


----------



## isoyann (7 Juillet 2006)

Dans tous les cas, il faut posseder une licence Windows Xp (pas de version oem)

pourquoi ???????????c est quoi le pb avec les versions oem ??????


----------



## rizoto (7 Juillet 2006)

je pense que tu peux acheter une version OEM &#224; 90 euros.
A confirmer


----------



## Marvin_R (8 Juillet 2006)

babypun a dit:
			
		

> si je ne me trompe pas, "parallels" est une sorte de "virtual PC"...
> 
> mais c'est dommage qu'il faille acheter un windows (près de 260 pour le familliale, j'ai trouvé ça sur le net...)
> 
> cher les parties de jeux video.........



Certes c'est dommage de devoir acheter Windows pour l'utiliser... Remarque c'est la même chose pour un tas de logiciels. 

Attention, Parallels sur un MB émule la carte vidéo, et on se retrouve alors avec une carte vidéo générique 8Mo. Très léger pour le jeu, mais suffisant pour (presque) toutes les autres activités. En revanche, la carte vidéo du MBP est parfaitement reconnue (d'après ce que j'ai lu).

Pour la solution d'Apple : Bootcamp, la seule restriction est que seul Windows XP SP2 est installable. Après, il faut vérifier votre licence d'XP pour savoir si vous pouvez l'installer sur un autre ordi.


----------



## iBapt (8 Juillet 2006)

Les version OEM sont vendues seleument si tu achète des composants comme une carte mère, un processeur ou un ordi tout entier, voila pourqoi.

Une licence livrée avec un pc (Dell, Hp, ...) ça ne fonctionne pas, enfin il me semble.

Une version OEM est toujours liée à un ordi (pc)

Sinon tu devrais trouver plus de choses sur ce forum là: Windows sur Mac


----------



## skystef (8 Juillet 2006)

babypun a dit:
			
		

> si je ne me trompe pas, "parallels" est une sorte de "virtual PC"...
> 
> mais c'est dommage qu'il faille acheter un windows (près de 260 pour le familliale, j'ai trouvé ça sur le net...)
> 
> cher les parties de jeux video.........




Windows est hors de prix... Perso, ayant déjà une licence de Windows 98, j'avais acheté la mise à jour à 129. J'epsère,l e jour où j'aurais un mactel, que l'on peut toujours utiliser le CD de mise à jour qui demande d'inserer celui d'un vieux Windows pendant l'installation.


----------



## skystef (8 Juillet 2006)

babypun a dit:
			
		

> si je ne me trompe pas, "parallels" est une sorte de "virtual PC"...
> 
> mais c'est dommage qu'il faille acheter un windows (près de 260 pour le familliale, j'ai trouvé ça sur le net...)
> 
> cher les parties de jeux video.........




Windows est hors de prix... Perso, ayant déjà une licence de Windows 98, j'avais acheté la mise à jour à 129. J'epsère,l e jour où j'aurais un mactel, que l'on peut toujours utiliser le CD de mise à jour qui demande d'inserer celui d'un vieux Windows pendant l'installation.


----------

